# Better Pictures of Scooter



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, took some more pictures so you can see how his COAT really looks with
no flash on my cam and in good lighting. Sorry he looks nappy, didn't brush
him before walking him to the park and taking these, lol.









Out of all the pictures I took of him, this is the only one I had of
him looking right at the camera. He's really got some
fluffy legs on him...I'm tempted to make Pom-Pom's on him like
Eli's, lol!









I really don't know what he was looking at in that direction
at the time, but oh well. 









Ok, NOW you can see the brindle in the coat. I was attempting to 
handstack him in this picture, I did a crappy job, but he doesn't mind, lol!
Sorry you can't see his tail in this one, I believe he's holding it down.

Sorry for the crappy photography, I really need to get some more practice!

So the brindle should fade over time?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, I can really see the brindle in his coat now. How old is he again? He still looks like he's got a lot of puppy coat still.

One thing you should try is to feed him elevated. I say that because I notice his little feet are flat. We have found that when you feed them elevated you can put the bowl at a height where he has to bring his body up on his toes. Thats can help strengthen his feet some. We use a regular stainless steel bowl with a hook, usually found at most pet stores. We attach it to the outside of there crate. Sometimes that helps, sometimes it doesn't. I think its definatly worth a try.

Anyhow, good pics of the little guy. Is he a mini or toy......I forgot which you said?


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, glad you guys can see the brindle now. 
He is currently 5 months, will be 6 months Oct. 25.
That is a good idea, Jenn, I will try that! 
He is a miniature, but is so small.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

EDIT: Yes, *he is* a pure poodle...AKC to be exact.I have nothing to prove to 
you and could care less what you think about him. He is a good pet and I love him,
ain't that all that matters? I have no wish to fight and argue with you, Kela....I'm 
not stooping to that level.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

He's adorable! reminds me of our Gabie - she is a mini but small enough to almost be a toy.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Pamela said:


> He's adorable! reminds me of our Gabie - she is a mini but small enough to almost be a toy.


Thank you, Scooter is going to be a small mini as well I believe.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Wow look at those flat little splayed feet!

Did you get to see the sire and dame? Had they been DNA'ed? I would have him DNA'ed just to be positive he is purebred, not saying that he is not but its just nice to know.

Anyway....


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Wow look at those flat little splayed feet!
> 
> Did you get to see the sire and dame? Had they been DNA'ed? I would have him DNA'ed just to be positive he is purebred, not saying that he is not but its just nice to know.
> 
> Anyway....



LOL, I'm going to try the elevation thing Jenn suggested.

I'm positive he is purebred already, I already sent off his AKC reg. papers,
but I remember his Dam's name is Brazeals Ci Ci, and they have already
been DNA tested I believe, I'll look into it. I'll try to get some pictures
of the Dam and sire for you guys.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I like the color 

A little long hair for me but that's how wirey moose's was when he was that age too.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

ToddW said:


> I like the color
> 
> A little long hair for me but that's how wirey moose's was when he was that age too.


Thank you, I need to trim his leg hair up a bit, lol.


----------



## datanotfound (Oct 9, 2008)

Ughhh, it's Scoots Mcghee.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> EDIT: Yes, *he is* a pure poodle...AKC to be exact.I have nothing to prove to
> you and could care less what you think about him. He is a good pet and I love him,
> ain't that all that matters? I have no wish to fight and argue with you, Kela....I'm
> not stooping to that level.


huh, what I miss  Trust me to be busy when the action happens 

Darling, not brindle, no brindle in poodles remember. He has a brown tone which will go.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

The other thing to get his feet up is walking him on stones. If your roads at home have stones through them, just walk him up and down it. Sometimes the feet flatten while teething also, and he would still be teething at this age.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> huh, what I miss  Trust me to be busy when the action happens
> 
> Darling, not brindle, no brindle in poodles remember. He has a brown tone which will go.



Oh God Sivaro, you missed A LOT YESTERDAY, it was CRAZY!

Okies, yay!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Oh God Sivaro, you missed A LOT YESTERDAY, it was CRAZY!
> 
> Okies, yay!


I must have missed it all too lol! He's a lovely lil pup xx


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

jolu said:


> I must have missed it all too lol! He's a lovely lil pup xx


Consider yourself lucky, lol! Thank you!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Oh God Sivaro, you missed A LOT YESTERDAY, it was CRAZY!
> 
> Okies, yay!


bugger, Im never around when the fun begins


----------

